# Does anyone know a theme that finishes Kit Kat's incomplete white UI



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

So with Kit Kat we got the beginnings of a transition to a lighter UI style, but this leaves a contrast to the old black UI elements. I'm just wondering if anyone out there has worked on a CM11 theme to finish whiting-out, for lack of a better word, the UI?


----------

